# Paper or iPad scores



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

At concerts how often have you seen the performers use iPads instead of paper scores?

If you are a performer, have you considered using an iPad?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Aurelian said:


> At concerts how often have you seen the performers use iPads instead of paper scores?
> 
> If you are a performer, have you considered using an iPad?


Never seen it and I use paper scores.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Gabriel Prokofiev's violin concerto premiere at Proms in 2014 (if I'm not mistaken with date), the soloist Daniel Hope had an iPad in front of him, and it seemed a wise choice to me because of the complexity of the work. It's just the matter of utilities: what serves best to the best results, nothing to get emotional about.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I can picture the soloist using a window-based tablet and find that in the middle of the concert, it decides to upgrade to Windows10.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I can picture the soloist using a window-based tablet and find that in the middle of the concert, it decides to upgrade to Windows10.


:Art Rock: You deserve some kind of prize for that one! :lol:


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/arts/music/when-classical-musicians-go-digital.html
I saw this a few weeks ago and it seems relevant to this. However, as a trombonist, I like to keep my music fairly far away from my face, and unless they start making iPads much bigger than the ones that exist today soon, I may have to stick to paper music for a while.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> :Art Rock: You deserve some kind of prize for that one! :lol:


Can you see it happening, I did, I almost cried from laughing .:lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

As a composer, I prefer to read/analyse printed scores. But they cost a fortune when you try to collect lots of them.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Paper ftw. No iPad for me.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 23" LCD screen on my piano rather than sheet music. It's nice to download music from IMSLP and play it directly rather than printing it. And it's easier to "turn" digital pages and maintain a digital sheet music library than a paper one. Seriously, give it a try - you will never play music printed on trees again.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Couchie said:


> I have a 23" LCD screen on my piano rather than sheet music. It's nice to download music from IMSLP and play it directly rather than printing it. And it's easier to "turn" digital pages and maintain a digital sheet music library than a paper one. Seriously, give it a try - you will never play music printed on trees again.


No thanks, prefer the paper score.
I like books also, no downloads .


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I imagine the 'Score Page Turners Union' might have something to say about this. Everybody out!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

A friend of mine who's a local trombonist uses his iPad. It looks pretty convenient. He has a ton of music stored on the thing, and he has a small pedal attached to it that lets him turn the pages with his foot. He can put "links" in the music that when tapped can take him directly to another page in the score, very useful for repeats or codas. There's a mark-up feature as well which lets him write on the score as necessary. 
It looks really cool and next-gen. But I'm sticking with paper. No matter how reliable iPads and other tablets might be, the probabilty of them crashing in a concert is not zero. And ANYTHING above zero is a risk I'm not willing to take. If you're worried about "killing trees" then there's this wonderful thing called recycling.


----------

